# Mon mac a bu la tasse ! a l'aide



## Liloy (8 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Je suis en panique, j'ai besoin de votre aide et de vos conseils.
Hier matin j'ai renversé ma tasse de café au lait sur le clavier de mon mac, paniqué j'éponge le liquide mais sans l'éteindre..

Le pc s'est éteint tout seul au bout d'une dizaine de minute, je l'ai donc laissé éteint, tout en continuant de l'essuyer. Du liquide sortais des touches quand je le retournais, j'ai passé un coup de sèche cheveux. Et quand jappuie sur le bouton pour voir la jauge de batterie rien ne s'allume... 
J'ai lu sur certain forum qu'il ne fallais pas le rallumé avant 1 ou deux jours pour qu'il soit bien sec. Jhésite a l'ouvrir et le nettoyer à lintérieur ou bien de lemmener voir par un pro et voir ce qu'on peu faire.

A votre avis que dois-je faire ?? Est ce que j'ai une chance de le revoir fonctionner ??

Merci de votre aide.


----------



## JustTheWay (8 Décembre 2011)

Il fallait pas renverser (pas de liquide à coté des ordinateurs, si on le dit c'est pas pour rien), pas le sécher au sèche cheveux (qu'elle idée, j'espère il y avait pas de sucre dans ton café, sinon tu auras un macbook caramel ).

Sinon oui tu peux l'ouvrir, vu que tu dis pas le modèle, le mieux c'est quand même d'enlever la batterie le plus vite possible, et de le laisser sécher, puis ouvrir et nettoyer, et prier.


----------



## mattoto (8 Décembre 2011)

Liloy a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je suis en panique, j'ai besoin de votre aide et de vos conseils.
> Hier matin j'ai renversé ma tasse de café au lait sur le clavier de mon mac, paniqué j'éponge le liquide mais sans l'éteindre..
> ...



a mon avis, ton clavier va bientôt ne plus fonctionné :s


----------



## Fìx (8 Décembre 2011)

Il parait qu'il y'a une manière de le tourner de façon à ce que le liquide s'évacue du bon côté... (se servir en fait du truc qu'a été démontré avec une pomme, 'savez?  )


Je suppose que c'est en mettant le Mac ouvert, clavier vers le bas, mais à vérifier.... Y'a ptêt une meilleure orientation encore....


----------



## Liloy (8 Décembre 2011)

Oui c&#8217;est clair que j&#8217;ai été maladroite sur ce coup..
C&#8217;est un des dernier macbook pro 13 pouces core i5, je l&#8217;ai acheté mars dernier.
On m&#8217;a conseiller de l&#8217;emmener au SAV mais je pense qu&#8217;il vont rien faire si il s&#8217;aperçoives qu&#8217;il y a du café.. ?


----------



## r e m y (8 Décembre 2011)

Liloy a dit:


> Oui c&#8217;est clair que j&#8217;ai été maladroite sur ce coup..
> C&#8217;est un des dernier macbook pro 13 pouces core i5, je l&#8217;ai acheté mars dernier.
> On m&#8217;a conseiller de l&#8217;emmener au SAV mais je pense qu&#8217;il vont rien faire si il s&#8217;aperçoives qu&#8217;il y a du café.. ?


 
si si, ils vont réparer! simplement la réparation ne sera pas prise en charge sous garantie et sera donc à ta charge

Tu pourras demander l'inscription dans le livre des records pour la tasse de café la plus chère du Monde!


----------



## ergu (8 Décembre 2011)

Liloy a dit:


> Oui cest clair que jai été maladroite sur ce coup..
> Cest un des dernier macbook pro 13 pouces core i5, je lai acheté mars dernier.
> On ma conseiller de lemmener au SAV mais je pense quil vont rien faire si il saperçoives quil y a du café.. ?



Dans le MBP, il y a des pastilles détectrices d'humidité - donc, oui, le SAV saura qu'il y a eu du liquide dessus (après, quel liquide, ils s'en foutent) - du coup, les réparations seront pour ta poche.
C'est la dure réalité.


----------



## Bassman (8 Décembre 2011)

L'addition risque d'être salée, puisqu'il y a de grandes chances de devoirs changer :
- clavier
- batterie
- carte mère

potentiellement mémoire, disque dur et top case (c'est un unibody).

A voir si le devis vaut vraiment le coup, plutôt que de remplacer la machine.


----------



## Liloy (8 Décembre 2011)

Merde .. J'ai vu d'autre cas similaire sur plein de forum, eux on eu la chance que leur mac remarche.
je l'emmènerai au SAV je verrai bien ce qui me dise..


----------



## ergu (8 Décembre 2011)

Ca dépend du liquide : juste de l'eau, avec un peu de bol en le laissant sécher plusieurs jours, ça peut repartir, mais du café au lait sucré...


----------



## Sly54 (8 Décembre 2011)

ergu a dit:


> mais du café au lait sucré...


Faut positiver : Liloy aura le mug le plus classe (et le plus cher) pour tremper ses tartines 


PS si la réparation n'est pas prise en charge (probable) et coûte aussi cher qu'une machine neuve (probable), en dernier recours, après avoir enlevé la batterie, pourquoi pas essayer un rinçage (*) de la machine à l'eau déminéralisée + séchage doux pdt qqs jours.

(*) rinçage délicat, il ne s'agit pas de faire prendre un bain au MB


----------



## Simbouesse (8 Décembre 2011)

... même pas besoin de sucre quand il y a du lait... 

...


du lait quoi !!!!!!!!

... 

Enfin bref, là t'es bien dans la panade parce que je pense que Sly54 prend des pincettes en disant "probable". En vrai c'est "à coup sûr"...

_cf._


> si la réparation n'est pas prise en charge (probable) _*à coup sûr*_ et coûte aussi cher qu'une machine neuve (probable) _*à coup sûr*_



Sincèrement c'est le pire scénario...

Sinon, sachant que ta garantie a sauté au moment où la première micro goutte de liquide s'est glissée dans le top case, tu peux tenter de l'ouvrir par toi même (ou quelqu'un que tu connais), et de nettoyer ce qui peut l'être avec, en effet, de l'eau déminéralisée (en pharmacie je crois... ne pas boire !), et comme dirait JustTheWay :



> le mieux c'est quand même de (...) prier.


----------



## r e m y (8 Décembre 2011)

essaie d'appeler ton assurance pour voir si par hasard ils ne couvriraient pas ce genre d'accident domestique...


----------



## Simbouesse (8 Décembre 2011)

r e m y a dit:


> essaie d'appeler ton assurance pour voir si par hasard ils ne couvriraient pas ce genre d'accident domestique...



Tiens ça me fait penser :

As-tu payé avec une Gold Mastercard ? (on ne sait jamais)
Si oui, appelle ta banque pour avoir le n° de leur service assurance !


----------



## r e m y (8 Décembre 2011)

et si c'est le café qui a été payé par carte Gold Mastercard... ça marche aussi?


----------



## Simbouesse (8 Décembre 2011)

il prennent en charge la restitution totale du café, à l'état neuf !


----------



## Lefenmac (8 Décembre 2011)

r e m y a dit:


> essaie d'appeler ton assurance pour voir si par hasard ils ne couvriraient pas ce genre d'accident domestique...



Oui évidemment ...... ils vont lui rembourser sa tasse de café

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h22 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h21 ----------




Simbouesse a dit:


> Tiens ça me fait penser :
> 
> As-tu payé avec une Gold Mastercard ? (on ne sait jamais)
> Si oui, appelle ta banque pour avoir le n° de leur service assurance !



Sauf erreur depuis 1 an 1/2 c'est terminé cette extension de garantie suite aux achats avec carte gold


----------



## Simbouesse (8 Décembre 2011)

Lefenmac a dit:


> Sauf erreur depuis 1 an 1/2 c'est terminé cette extension de garantie suite aux achats avec carte gold



... ce qui expliquerai que de plus en plus de banques la propose de moins en moins chère...


----------



## Lefenmac (8 Décembre 2011)

Simbouesse a dit:


> ... ce qui expliquerai que de plus en plus de banques la propose de moins en moins chère...



Oui la crise est passée par là.....Ce "service" coûtait.


----------



## Liloy (9 Décembre 2011)

Merci de vos réponses, j'irai voir au sav et sinon on le démontra et voir ce qu'il y a.
Je m'en souviendrai longtemps de ce café ^^


----------



## Simbouesse (9 Décembre 2011)

C'est pour ça qu'aux Starbucks ou autres Tim Hortons (QC), ils mettents des couvercles sur les gobelets !

Les users de leur Wifi prennent moins de risques


----------



## Powerdom (9 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Sur un ancien macBook blanc, mes enfants ont renversés du jus d'orange. mais coup de bol seul le clavier était abimé. 
j'espere que vous aurez autant de chance... 

Depuis ils ont appris que "jamais de verre a coté d'un ordinateur"


----------



## Lefenmac (15 Décembre 2011)

Nadia2011 a dit:


> I'm very glad&#8230;




This message will be delated in 10, 9, 8, 7,............


----------



## Simbouesse (15 Décembre 2011)

Lefenmac a dit:


> This message will be delated in 10, 9, 8, 7,............


 
... DelEted...


----------



## Lefenmac (16 Décembre 2011)

Simbouesse a dit:


> ... DelEted...




ouououououps......


----------



## Doug (17 Décembre 2011)

Hello,

Il m'est malheureusement arrivé la même chose, il y a deux jours. L'écran s'est immédiatement éteint.

J'ai épongé et penché le Macbook. Et j'ai laissé sécher. Aujourd'hui, la batterie charge toujours mais plus moyen de l'allumer. Je pense honnêtement qu'il est foutu mais si vous avez un conseil, n'hésitez pas. A votre avis, tout a grillé ?


----------



## Lefenmac (17 Décembre 2011)

Doug a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> Il m'est malheureusement arrivé la même chose, il y a deux jours. L'écran s'est immédiatement éteint.
> 
> J'ai épongé et penché le Macbook. Et j'ai laissé sécher. Aujourd'hui, la batterie charge toujours mais plus moyen de l'allumer. Je pense honnêtement qu'il est foutu mais si vous avez un conseil, n'hésitez pas. A votre avis, tout a grillé ?



Le diagnostic d'un Mac à distance souffre encore de certaines lacunes..... Mais je viens de faire bruler un crapaud dans du sang d'ânesse je te dis dans l'heure ce qui se dégage de la fumée....


----------



## roumi12 (20 Mars 2013)

Salut à tous, concernant ce qui nous regarde, en l'occurrence du café sucré au lait sur son clavier macBook pro, cela m'est arrivé un matin avec un geste maladroit, j'ai éteins le mac à l'arrache par l' interrupteur . je me suis empressé de retourner complètement mon mac noyé par ce fumeux liquide et à l'aide d'une éponge humide j'ai effectué des petites pressions sur les touches trempées; je suis parti comme une flèche chercher une bombe d'air sec et une fois rentré chez moi, je me suis empressé à l'aide d'un mediator (un cure dent peut faire l'affaire) de soulever les touches atteintes délicatement et pulvériser par des petits coups de pression le dessous des touches en les activant après chaque coup de bombe afin que le café au lait disparaisse (se munir de patience), une fois ces manipulations terminées ( il faut que les touches ne collent plus). Dans un deuxième temps j'ai ouvert le capot de mon mac et essuyé les possibles taches de café et profité de la bombe d'air sec pour le décrasser.

Voilà, à présent il fonctionne très bien et pas besoin de SAV ou de changer quoi que ce soit, cela est seulement mon expérience perso.

Bonne chances à tous


----------



## Sly54 (20 Mars 2013)

roumi12 a dit:


> Voilà, à présent il fonctionne très bien et pas besoin de SAV ou de changer quoi que ce soit, cela est seulement mon expérience perso.


Après, il faut voir dans la durée; l'oxydation de certains composants peut prendre du temps


----------



## esimport (21 Mars 2013)

si jamais cela arrive, voici la marche à suivre:
-débrancher immédiatement le macbook du secteur, retirer la batterie (sur ancien modèle)
-retourner le matériel, afin que le liquide ne descende pas sur la carte-mère
-ouvrir le mac, démonter la carte-mère et brosser les traces de corrosion / humidité avec une brosse à dents trempée dans de l'alcool à 90°
-remonter, retester

suivant les cas, la carte-mère, le trackpad, le clavier, le connecteur magsafe, le feuillet de rétro-éclairage peuvent avoir été impactés.
si le mac ne démarre pas, cela ne veut pas forcément dire que la carte-mère est défaillante. Il se peut que le clavier soit oxydé, et n'envoie pas l'information à la carte-mère.
si en revanche, aucun voyant de charge n'apparaît, malgré un changement de connecteur magsafe, alors la carte-mère a été touchée et est à réparer


----------



## Powerdom (24 Mars 2013)

Ça se répare une carte mère ?


----------



## JustTheWay (24 Mars 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> Ça se répare une carte mère ?



Certaines oui, mais pas toute, cela dépend des "dégâts", la plupart du temps c'est réparable.


----------



## esimport (25 Mars 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> Ça se répare une carte mère ?



oui bien sûr. on peut dessouder et remplacer l'élément défaillant. Le taux de succès de la réparation d'une carte-mère est de 90% environ sur les macbook unibody. Les macbook pro 15 et 17 ancienne génération en revanche ne sont pas réparable car non stable dans le temps.


----------

